# D2G over/underclocking



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

I kno typical apparently such as droid overclock and setcpu don't work due to our 5 slot processors. Has anyone found an oc app that's made for this?


----------



## Byakushiki (Jul 15, 2011)

I think quickclock advanced(or was it pro? I don't remember) now has support for this, though I'm not sure about it. Haven't bought it at the moment since I don't see a need to.


----------



## blumpkinblake (Jun 30, 2011)

Quickclock Advanced is definitely what you're looking for. It support 5 slots and also makes profile for you. It even has an automatic mode to determine lowest vsel settings your phone can handle and highest OC speed. Worth the money


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

SetCPU does work.... I use it with Milestone Overclock and have never had problems out of it.


----------



## nuclearmistake (Aug 21, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> SetCPU does work.... I use it with Milestone Overclock and have never had problems out of it.


I too use that combo.

What speed/vsel do you usually run at?

I usually use 1300/71, but I'm curious where the limit is... I know for sure my phone is unusably slow when I set it to clocks above around 1400


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Well I must say quickclock advance was definately worth the money for me. I always had issues with Jrummy's android overclock in 2.2 and it didn't even have working modules in 2.3. I downloaded that, let it find voltages for me and set a max of 1.385 ghz and I have the fastest D2G on the planet atm with my barebones lol... I actually had 2nd fastest on antutu... But to be fair I was using a class 2 SD card, the guy with the fastest had what would be considered class 18....

Edit: I am using 1.385 /69 1000/47 800/37 600/27 300/13
The best part was actually working in 2.3 lol


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

nuclearmistake said:


> I too use that combo.
> 
> What speed/vsel do you usually run at?
> 
> I usually use 1300/71, but I'm curious where the limit is... I know for sure my phone is unusably slow when I set it to clocks above around 1400


mine reboots past 1376 (iirc..... its between 1375 and 1380), normally set it to 1350/68 but it can go to 65 before rebooting. I go 2 above whatever the lowest is just to be safe and not stress it too much and im slightly ocd when it comes to number (they have to be even or it bugs the hell out of me) so rounded up one more.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> im slightly ocd when it comes to number (they have to be even or it bugs the hell out of me) so rounded up one more.


1350 isn't an even number lol. But yeah i'm the same way with overclocking. The number has to look right to me otherwise I drop it or make it faster. I hate funky numbers like 3.97 ghz or 4.31 (My desktop before I sold it hit 4.31 on air cooling but I hated that so I dropped it to 4.24 ghz... I would've done higher but the timings were just too wonky on my 680i board at those speeds)


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> 1350 isn't an even number lol.


sure it is, any number that ends in 0/2/4/6/8 is lol.


----------



## ad3k (Aug 21, 2011)

that app is awesome.. i bought it and pull out apk if any one wants it pm me

my d2g stable is 1406mhz on 76vsel and pefrormance has increased compare to any other oc software when every time i hit 1400 its always been sooo laggy haha


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0 (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg, I overclocked my d2g amd then today I kept having freeze issues and almost panic. Then I realized that I forgot to reset setcpu so it was clocking at 300 lol, im retarded. Also I stopped using airplane mode and I'm still getting excellent battery life.


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

somehow i am getting worse battery life with quickclock???

I didnt even overclock.

300/17 - 1200/something

what % stablity buffer do you guys use?


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0 (Jul 9, 2011)

I was using setcpu and milestone clock using 1350/68 or something. Then I started having major performance issues. So I uninstalled both. Then installed milestone only used the default 1300. Now I am getting much better performance with no noticable battery decrease.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

tRu3_sKiTz0 said:


> I was using setcpu and milestone clock using 1350/68 or something. Then I started having major performance issues. So I uninstalled both. Then installed milestone only used the default 1300. Now I am getting much better performance with no noticable battery decrease.


Probably had the voltage too low or speed too high for your phone then. Not all phones can handle the same...


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0 (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah that's what I figured, I was using the setting that u posted and out was locking up. 1300 is working good so il leave out at that until I have time to play around with it.


----------

